# I think my dog ate a squeaker



## cnadeau (Feb 5, 2007)

I think my dog ate a squeaker from a toy two days ago. His appetite is normal and his bathroom habits are normal. But he is lethargic. I should have called the vet, but now its Super Bowl Sunday and I cab't get a hold of anyone.
Someone told me those squeakers are designed to dissolve if swallowed. Anoyone hear of that?


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

I haven't heard that, but it could be true. When our dog ate chocolate on the weekend we actually called petsmart to see if there was a 24 hour vet or emergency line available and there was. I would suggest that or look online for an emergency vet near you. It may be too big to pass through normally so I would try doing that if you can get a hold of a 24 hour place.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Squeakers are made of plastic they are designed to withstand massive amounts of squeaking. Last I checked plastic doesn't dissolve and if swalloed can cause extreem amounts of damage posibly death. You need to call an emergency vet, if you don't know the number try calling your regualr vet they should have the number on their answering machine. Belive it or not but not everyone watches the super bowl and most vets are more concered with getting your pet better than who wins the big game. Please call the vet now, if your dog did ingest the squeaker or any part of toy it could be fatal.


----------

